# BURNT Starring Bradley Cooper, Sienna Miller & more! /On Blu-ray™, DVD & On Demand January 26, 2016 & Digital HD January 15th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

On Blu-ray™, DVD and On Demand January 26, 2016
Available on Digital HD January 15, 2016


BEVERLY HILLS, CA – Anchor Bay Entertainment and The Weinstein Company are proud to announce the home entertainment release of the delectable “four star feast” (Pete Hammond, Deadline) BURNT starring the “strong ensemble cast” (Philippa Hawker, The Sydney Morning Herald) Bradley Cooper (Silver Linings Playbook, American Sniper, Upcoming: Joy) Sienna Miller (American Sniper), Omar Sy (Jurassic World, The Intouchables), Daniel Brühl (Inglourious Basterds, Rush), Alicia Vikander (The Danish Girl, Ex Machina), Matthew Rhys ( TV’s “Brothers & Sisters”, TV’s “The Americans”), Lily James (Cinderella, TV’s “Downton Abbey”) with Uma Thurman (Kill Bill, Playing for Keeps), and Emma Thompson (Men, Women and Children, Sense and Sensibility, Love Actually).

Directed by John Wells (August: Osage County, The Company Men, TV’s Shameless, TV’s “ER”), with a story by Michael Kalesniko and screenplay by Steven Knight (TV’s “Peaky Blinders”, Dirty Pretty Things, Locke). BURNT will be available on Digital HD January 15, 2016 from Starz Digital before heading to Blu-ray™ and DVD from Anchor Bay Entertainment and On Demand January 26, 2016.

Chef Adam Jones (Bradley Cooper) had it all – and lost it. The former enfant terrible of the Paris restaurant scene had earned two Michelin stars and only ever cared about the thrill of creating explosions of taste. To land his own kitchen and that third elusive star though, Jones will need to leave his bad habits behind and get the best of the best on his side, including the beautiful Helene (Sienna Miller). BURNT is a remarkably funny and emotional story about the love of food, the love between two people, and the power of second chances.

“Bradley Cooper and Sienna Miller heat up the screen” (Pete Hammond, Deadline) in this “smart and sexy” (Charles Thorp, Men’s Journal) release. BURNT is rated R and has a running time of 101 minutes. DVD and Blu-ray™ special features include Burnt: In the Kitchen with Bradley Cooper, five deleted scenes, Q&A highlights with the Director and cast and Feature Commentary with Director John Wells and Executive Chef Consultant Marcus Wareing.


ABOUT ANCHOR BAY ENTERTAINMENT

Anchor Bay Entertainment is a leading independent home entertainment company celebrating its 20th anniversary in 2015. Anchor Bay acquires and releases a wide array of filmed entertainment in the theatrical and home entertainment markets, including STARZ Original series, children's entertainment, fitness (Anchor Bay Fitness), sports and specialty films on Blu-ray™ and DVD formats. The company has long-term distribution agreements in place for select programming with The Weinstein Company, AMC Networks and RADiUS, among others. Headquartered in Beverly Hills, CA, Anchor Bay Entertainment (www.anchorbayentertainment.com) is a full service distributor in the North American market. Anchor Bay Entertainment is a Starz (NASDAQ: STRZA, STRZB) business, www.starz.com.


ABOUT THE WEINSTEIN COMPANY

The Weinstein Company (TWC) is a multimedia production and distribution company launched in October 2005 by Bob and Harvey Weinstein, the brothers who founded Miramax Films in 1979. TWC also encompasses Dimension Films, the genre label founded in 1993 by Bob Weinstein. During Harvey and Bob’s tenure at Miramax and TWC, they have received 341 Oscar nominations and won 81 Academy Awards.

Since 2005, TWC and Dimension Films have released such films as VICKY CRISTINA BARCELONA; THE READER; INGLOURIOUS BASTERDS; SCRE4M; SPY KIDS: THE KING’S SPEECH; UNDEFEATED; THE ARTIST; THE MASTER; SILVER LININGS PLAYBOOK; DJANGO UNCHAINED; SCARY MOVIE 5; LEE DANIELS' THE BUTLER; PHILOMENA; THE IMITATION GAME; PADDINGTON; WOMAN IN GOLD SOUTHPAW, BURNT and CAROL. Upcoming release THE HATEFUL EIGHT.

TWC boasts an active television production division which garnered twelve Emmy nominations in 2015. TWC Television produces the reality powerhouse Project Runway, with its spin-off series Project Runway All Stars, Under The Gunn, and Threads. Scripted series include John Fusco's Marco Polo with Netflix, going into its second season. Other recent TWC television productions include Mob Wives, Million Dollar Shoppers, Rodeo Girls, Cement Heads and Trailer Park: Welcome to Myrtle Manor. Scripted projects in development include War & Peace, Ten Commandments and Daniel Stashower’s The Hour Of Peril. TWC also developed Nanny Diaries and produced The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency. 

CONTACT:
April Tonsil
Falco Ink. for Anchor Bay
212-445-7100
[email protected]

Special Features:
DVD and BD:

Feature Commentary with Director John Wells and Executive Chef Consultant Marcus Wareing
Deleted Scenes 

Breakfast of Champs
Drugging the Food Critic
Thanks for Dining at the Langham
Helene’s Ex
Cooking at Helene’s

Burnt: In the Kitchen with Bradley Cooper


DVD SPECS
WC63587
01313263587380
Color
101 Min.
Rated R
English and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital
English Subtitles For The Deaf & Hearing Impaired
Spanish Subtitles
Anamorphic Widescreen Presentation 2.40:1
Region 1
DVD 9
SRP $29.98

Blu-ray/UV Specs
BD63588
01313263588080
Color
101 Min.
Rated R
English 5.1 DTSHD-MA
Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital
English Subtitles For The Deaf & Hearing Impaired
Spanish Subtitles
Widescreen Presentation 2.40:1
Region A
BD 50
SRP $34.99​


----------

